# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi trung thu ở đâu? - Di choi trung thu o dau?

## thietht

*Đi chơi trung thu ở đâu?* - *Di choi trung thu o dau?*  Một mùa Trung thu nữa lại về. Trẻ em nơi nơi háo hức, mong chờ được ba mẹ đưa đi chơi, xem múa lân rước lồng đèn với bạn bè, phá cỗ cùng gia đình. Dưới đây là một số gợi ý điểm đến vui chơi tại Hà Nội cho các gia đình trong mùa Trung Thu 2012 này.

*>> Điểm vui chơi ở Sài Gòn dịp trung thu 2012*

_>> Đón Trung thu ở Vinpearl Land - Nha Trang_


*1. "Mâm cỗ trông trăng" tại ASEAN Resort & Spa*

*
>> Hà Nội - Rực rỡ mùa Trung Thu về* 

Nếu bạn muốn tặng bé yêu một sự bất ngờ thì hãy đưa con bạn đến ASEAN Resort & Spa. vào dịp trung thu năm nay, ASEAN Resort & Spa sẽ chuẩn bị cho các bạn nhỏ của chúng ta 1 đêm hội trăm rằm đặc biệt để các bạn nhỏ có thể cùng nhau múa hát, phá cổ, rước đèn, chơi các trò chơi tập thể, thả đèn hoa đăng, nhảy sạp, trông trăng, giao lưu múa hát cùng chị Hằng Nga và chú Cuội.



Để đăng kí cho bé yêu tham dự chương trình vui lòng liên hệ: 0904 898 775 hoặc 043 564 1287
*2. "Chương Trình Trọn Gói Đặc Biệt Tết Trung Thu 2012" tại Tản Đà Resort*

Tản Đà Resort là một điểm nghỉ dưỡng cuối tuần khá lý tưởng, nếu đưa bé của bạn đến đây vào dịp trung thu, cũng sẽ là món quà thú vị cho các bé khi được dự đêm tiệc gala đặc sắc đêm 29/09. Chi Tiết chương trình:



Để đăng kí cho bé yêu tham dự chương trình vui lòng liên hệ: 0904 898 775 hoặc 043 564 1287
*3. "Đêm hội Trung Thu" tại Văn Minh Resort*

Đến "Đêm hội Trung Thu" tại Văn Minh Resort, bé yêu của bạn sẽ được hòa mình trong các câu chuyện cổ tích ngày xưa và thưởng thức đêm ca nhạc với tiếng hát trong trẻo của các bé, cùng nhau vui chung đêm hội trăng rằm tại Văn Minh Resort.



Để đăng kí cho bé yêu tham dự chương trình vui lòng liên hệ: 0904 898 775 hoặc 043 564 1287
*4. Phố cổ Hà Nội*

Từ ngày 18-30/9, Lễ hội Rằm Trung Thu phố cổ được Ban Quản lý phố cổ Hà Nội tổ chức tại 4 điểm di tích trong khu phố cổ gồm Đình Đồng Lạc (38 Hàng Đào), Trung tâm Thông tin phố cổ Hà Nội (28 Hàng Buồm), Ngôi nhà Di sản 87 Mã Mây và đình Kim Ngân (42-44 Hàng Bạc).

Tại những nơi này diễn ra hoạt động giới thiệu cách làm đồ chơi dân gian trong ngày Tết Trung Thu truyền thống: đèn ông sao, ông tiến sỹ giấy, ông đánh gậy, tò he... Hấp dẫn hơn, các em thiếu nhi còn được thưởng thức các tiết mục rối cạn của làng rối Tế Tiêu - một làng rối cổ truyền ở huyện Mỹ Đức, Hà Nội.

Nhóm hoạ sỹ trẻ Hà Nội đến với lễ hội này bằng chương trình trưng bày và giới thiệu tranh xé giấy thủ công.

*4. "Đêm trăng cổ tích" - tại Picomall*

Với mong muốn mang đến cho các em nhỏ một Trung thu tràn ngập niềm vui và tiếng cười, Trung thu năm nay, TTTM Picomall phối hợp cùng Webtretho và nhãn sữa Morinaga tổ chức chương trình ca nhạc, xiếc hài đặc sắc mang tên “Đêm trăng cổ tích”. Chương trình diễn ra từ 19:00 – 21:30, chủ nhật, ngày 11/09/2011 tại TTTM Picomall, 229 Tây Sơn, Đống Đa, Hà Nội.

Đến với chương trình, các em nhỏ sẽ được nhận vé vào cửa khu vui chơi giải trí Tiniworld miễn phí tại tầng 3 và được gặp gỡ các diễn viên hài nổi tiếng, CLB Họa Mi, các diễn viên ca múa nhí, ảo thuật, dance sports. Ngoài ra, các em sẽ được đi một vòng quanh thế giới để tìm hiểu về Tết trung thu của các nước bạn thông qua chương trình cầu truyền hình. Thú vị hơn, các em nhỏ sẽ được trực tiếp tham gia vào màn trình diễn trang phục công chúa, hoàng tử và nhận quà tặng cho giải cặp đôi nhí có trang phục đẹp nhất: “Giải Công chúa – Hoàng tử đêm trăng”.

*5. “Trung thu ngọt ngào cho bé” và “Đêm hội trăng rằm” tại Công viên Hồ Tây*

Buổi biểu diễn nghệ thuật, giao lưu với các ngôi sao nhí mang tên “Đêm hội trăng rằm” diễn ra với sự góp mặt của nhiều ngôi sao nhí như Đức Anh, Trí Dũng, Bích Hằng, Nhật Tiến,…Bên cạnh đó, chương trình còn có sự tham gia của các bạn nhỏ đến từ hơn 100 trường tiểu học trên địa bàn Hà Nội cùng các hãng bánh nổi tiếng. Rất nhiều hoạt động vui chơi bổ ích sẽ được diễn ra trong chương trình.



Chương trình "ông trăng ơi xuống đây chơi"
*6. Bé vui chơi trong "Đêm hội trăng rằm"*

Đến với chương trình, các bé có cơ hội được bộc lộ hết khả năng sáng tạo cũng như sự khéo léo của mình. Các bé sẽ được trực tiếp làm bánh trung thu dưới sự hướng dẫn của các nghệ nhân làm bánh.

Chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật, giao lưu “Đêm hội trăng rằm” sẽ diễn ra từ 17h00- 22h00 các ngày 28, 29/9 tức 13, 14/8 âm lịch tại Sân khấu Thiên đường tuổi thơ, Công viên Mặt trời mới, Công viên Hồ Tây.

Chương trình Ngày hội “Trung thu ngọt ngào cho bé” sẽ diễn ra từ 8-22h ngày 30/9, tức 15/8 âm lịch tại Sân khấu Trung tâm Công viên nước, Công viên Hồ Tây.

*7. “Sắc màu trung thu” tại Bảo tàng Dân tộc học*

Tại Bảo tàng Dân tộc học, trong 2 ngày 29-30/9 sẽ diễn ra chương trình “Sắc màu trung thu” với nhiều hoạt động trình diễn giao lưu như: hát dân ca, chơi bài chòi, múa rối nước, hướng dẫn làm đồ chơi và cách chơi các trò chơi dân gian: đèn ông sao, tò he, thưởng trăng tại bảo tàng...

*8. “Thiên đường của bé” tại Cung thiếu nhi Hà Nội*

Chương trình nghệ thuật Thiên đường của bé sẽ diễn ra lúc 15h ngày 23/9 tại Cung Thiếu nhi Hà Nội (36 – Thái Tổ). Chương trình do GS Cù Trọng Xoay (Đinh Tiến Dũng) làm MC. Các danh hài: Chiến Thắng, Quang Tèo, Duy Khoa, Kim Oanh… sẽ tham gia thể hiện vở diễn Cuội sau cổ tích. Đặc biệt, các ngôi sao nhí của Vietnam Got Talen là Đăng Quân - Bảo Ngọc, Vũ Song Vũ… sẽ tham gia diễn xuất trước khi vở diễn bắt đầu.

Chương trình Thiên đường của bé sẽ được ghi hình và phát sóng trên kênh VTC 11 để phục vụ các em nhỏ. Ngoài ra, sau show diễn đầu tiên, chương trình Thiên đường của bé sẽ được tổ chức định kỳ hàng tuần vào lúc 20h tối Thứ 7, tại Cung Thiếu nhi Hà Nội, với các tiết mục là các câu chuyện cổ tích ý nghĩa như: Thạch Sanh, Hai chú gấu tham ăn, Dê đen và dê trắng… nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu giải trí mang tính giáo dục và xây dựng sân chơi thường xuyên cho các em nhỏ vào dịp cuối tuần. 

*9. “Ánh sáng thiên đường” tại Thiên đường Bảo Sơn*

Vào đúng đêm trăng rằm, Thiên đường Bảo Sơn sẽ tổ chức đón Trung thu với lễ hội mang tên “Ánh sáng thiên đường”.

Chương trình được dàn dựng với tiết mục múa đặc sắc của nghệ sĩ Đào Xuân; tiết mục múa hát và hoạt cảnh “Xứ sở thần tiên”; tiết mục trình diễn nhạc nước Laze hiện đại, bắn pháo bông… và đặc biệt có sự góp mặt trong các tiểu phẩm của các danh hài nổi tiếng như : Xuân Bắc, Tự Long, Vân Dung, Quang Thắng…

Giá vé được áp dụng là 160.000 đồng cho người lớn cao trên 1,1 m và 90.000 đồng (áp dụng cho trẻ em dưới 1,1 m).


*10. “Ông trăng ơi xuống đây chơi” tại Cung Văn hóa hữu nghị Việt Xô*

Lúc 20h ngày 28- 30/9, tại Cung văn hóa Hữu nghị Việt Xô (91 Trần Hưng Đạo) sẽ diễn ra chương trình ca múa nhạc tạp kỹ dành cho thiếu nhi mang tên “Ông trăng ơi xuống đây chơi”.

Hình ảnh thú vị của “Ông trăng ơi xuống đây chơi” năm ngoái (Ảnh: Internet)

Đây là chương trình ca múa nhạc tạp kỹ dành cho các em thiếu nhi nhân dịp Tết Trung thu của Nhà hát Tuổi Trẻ. Vui trong chương trình các bé sẽ được xem các hoạt cảnh vui nhộn, nghe hát liên khúc rộn ràng cùng các nghệ sĩ. Chương trình có tiết mục mở màn rộn ràng với “Múa lân rước đèn” do nghệ sĩ toàn đoàn cùng múa hát. Sau đó là những hoạt cảnh ca hát rộn ràng, sôi động như "Vầng trăng cổ tích," "Gọi trăng là gì," "Những ước mơ"....

Đặc biệt, các bé sẽ được tham gia biểu diễn với các nghệ sỹ và thỏa thích vui cười trong các tiết mục ngộ nghĩnh như: Gà trống, hai chú sóc con, chim vành khuyên, chú Cuội.
Chương trình có sự góp mặt của danh hài Tự Long, Xuân Bắc cùng các em nhỏ đến từ các Trung tâm văn hóa tại Hà Nội.

Vé xem chương trình được bán với giá 150.000, 200.000, 300.000 đồng.

*11. “Trung thu Mẹ & Bé” tại Grand Plaza*

Trung thu Mẹ & Bé được tổ chức vào ngày chủ nhật, 23/9 (14h – 17h), tại tầng 3, Grand Plaza, 117 Trần Duy Hưng, Hà Nội. Chương trình do Diễn đàn nhiếp ảnh VNPhoto.net version 3  và Trung Tâm thương mại Grand PLAZA đồng tổ chức.

Trung thu Mẹ & Bé hứa hẹn là một không gian tràn ngập màu sắc cổ tích, với nhiều nhân vật hoạt hình.

Phần 1 của chương trình là các khu vui chơi - kết hợp giữa các không gian vui chơi thiếu nhi (vui chơi truyền thông, bóng bay, nặn tượng, đồ chơi trung thu, vườn cổ tích) để chụp ảnh đẹp cho bé và gia đình. Phần 2 là phần tổ chức phá cỗ đón trung thu và tặng quà các bé. Chương trình hoàn toàn miễn phí.

*Chúc các bé và gia đình có một kỳ nghỉ Tết trung thu vui vẻ và ý nghĩa!*

----------


## thietht

*Chụp ảnh ở phố lồng đèn, thưởng thức mì ống trúc độc đáo đến từ đất nước hoa anh đào, thả hoa đăng trên các bờ sông, dòng kênh hay tụ tập ở các địa điểm thú vị vui chơi với bạn bè.*

_Đón Trung Thu với Lễ hội đèn lồng ở Saigon Skydeck_

*Phố lồng đèn*





Phố lồng đèn lung linh, thơ mộng.



Tung tăng với bạn bè và pose hình với backgound tuyệt đẹp.
Từ những ngày đầu tháng 9, con đường Lương Nhữ Học (quận 5) đã nhộn nhịp với hàng trăm mẫu lồng đèn nhiều hình dáng, kích thước khác nhau tạo nên phố lồng đèn thơ mộng và nhiều màu sắc.

Đến tham quan phố lồng đèn, bạn không chỉ được ngắm ánh sáng lung linh phát ra từ chúng, mua lồng đèn cho trẻ em trong nhà hay cho chính mình mà còn có cơ hội có được một loạt ảnh tuyệt đẹp với nền là phố lồng đèn lung linh và tấp nập. Sau khi lang thang phố lồng đèn, chụp hình, “măm” quà vặt trên phố, bạn có thể tạt qua khu đèn năm ngọn để thưởng thức những món ăn Hoa đúng vị với giá bình dân.

Bật mí bí quyết để bạn có thể tha hồ tạo dáng chụp hình mà không bị người bán hàng lườm nguýt là mua lồng đèn trước, sau đó mới tạo dáng. Giá mỗi cái lồng đèn ở đây từ 20.000 đồng trở lên.

*Lễ hội mì ống trúc*








Những tín đồ mê ẩm thực Nhật hay manga đều không lạ với mì ống trúc, một loại hình thưởng thức mì đặc sắc của người Nhật. Cách thức của món mì ấy như sau, người ta sẽ thả những vắt mì somen trong dòng nước chảy qua các ống trúc, thực khách đứng hai bên dùng đũa gắp mì chấm với nước tương Tsuyu để thưởng thức. Ngoài mì, người ta còn thả cả thịt, rau, củ để bạn thưởng thức món ăn trọn vẹn hơn. Đây là một món mì ngon tuyệt cho mùa nắng ở Nhật.

Tin vui là các bạn trẻ Sài Thành sẽ có được thưởng thức, cảm nhận nó trong dịptrung thu năm nay trong lễ hội mì ống trúc. Đến lễ hội này, bạn còn có cơ hội thưởng thức cơm nắm hay bánh chocolate mochi được làm riêng cho dịp này.

Lễ hội diễn ra vào ngày và ngày, bạn có thể đăng ký tham gia tại các chi nhánh của M.O.F. giá vé là 235.000 đồng/người.

*Buffer ngắm trăng*







Khoảng không gian rộng của các "ốc đảo xanh" giữa Sài Gòn như Văn Thánh, Tân Cảng, Bình Quới... giúp bạn tận hưởng trọn vẹn hơn cảm giác hòa mình vào thiên nhiên cùng thú vui thưởng bánh, uống trà, ngắm trăng.
Không chỉ có không gian rộng lớn, thanh mát và là điểm dừng chân thú vị cho các bạn trẻ sau những ngày học tập, làm việc căng thẳng mà không phải đi xa, các khu du lịch như Văn Thánh, Bình Quới, Tân Cảng là địa điểm ngắm trăng, thưởng thức các món ăn ngon bên bạn bè, người thân hay vừa thưởng bánh, uống trà ngắm trăng trong không gian làng quê thanh bình và yên tĩnh.

Đặc biệt, trong hai ngày 29 và 30/9, KDL Văn Thánh giới thiệu buffer “Hội trăng rằm” với hàng loạt món ăn ngon, mang đậm hương vị miền Nam. Bên cạnh đó, chương trình cũng tổ chức chương trình đón trăng rằm cùng chị Hằng, chú Cuội, tặng quà và lồng đèn cho trẻ em. Giá vé buffer ngắm trăng tại các địa điểm này dao động từ 250.000 - 400.000 đồng.

Ngoài các điểm buffer bình dân trên, bạn có thể thưởng bánh, uống trà, ngắm trăng và thưởng thức hàng loạt các món ngon ở buffer do các khách sạn, nhà hàng như Legend, Sofitel, New Word, Majestic... tổ chức. Giá vé tại các điểm này từ 900.000 đồng.

*Các điểm thả hoa đăng*



Công viên Đầm Sen lung linh trong đêm. Ảnh: Nguyễn Đình Nguyên.



Công viên Lê Thị Riêng cũng là điểm thả hoa đăng khá thú vị. Ảnh: otosaigon



Cầu Ánh Sao thích hợp cho việc tản bộ và pose hình.
Từ lâu công viên Lê Thị Riêng, cầu Công Lý, Đầm Sen, khu Thanh Đa – Bình Quới được biết đến như điểm hẹn để thả hoa đăng của giới trẻ. Điểm nhấn của các địa điểm này là không gian rộng lớn, nhiều cây xanh và khá an toàn.

Bật mí là trong hai tối 14 – 15/8 (âm lịch), tất cả các điểm trên đều có những chiếc bàn nhỏ bán hoa đăng rất tiện lợi. Điểm trừ là chúng hơi mắc, muốn thả “đã” tay bạn sẽ tốn kha khá cũng như ảnh hưởng nhiều đến những thú vui tiếp theo (như ăn uống, cà phê). Bạn có thể vừa tiết kiệm khoản chi không đáng này vừa trổ tài khi tự làm cho mình những chiếc lồng đèn nhỏ.

Ngoài tất cả các điểm trên, một số điểm hẹn hò tuyệt vời mà bạn không nên bỏ qua nếu có kế hoạch lang thang đốt lồng đèn, nhân nhi bánh, hay tập trung vui chơi với bạn bè trong hai đêm hội là như hồ Bán Nguyệt, cầu Ánh Sao, khu Kênh Đào, bờ sông Panorama (quận 7), khu cỏ thấp (gần cầu Thủ Thiêm, quận 2), nhà thờ Đức Bà, làng Đại học...

_Theo info_

----------


## Amp21

Tuyệt  :cuoi1: 
Toàn những nơi hấp dẫn cho bọn trẻ

----------


## thinhkl1

*Lễ hội Trung thu** 2012 cùng với Hệ thống Trung tâm toán tư duy Mathnasium tại Hà Nội*

*Thời gian: Trong hai ngày: Thứ bảy, ngày 29/9/2012 và Chủ nhật, ngày 30/9/2012(Từ 08h00 đến 21h00)* 
*Địa điểm: Trung tâm Triển lãm Văn hóa Nghệ thuật Việt Nam - Số 2 Hoa Lư, Hai Bà Trưng Hà Nội -*
*(Gian hang 06 – 07 Khu M3 – Khu Phát triển IQ)*

Một số Chương trình tại gian hàng Mathnasium: 
+ Trò chơi “Bé thông minh giải Toán” với những phần quà hấp dẫn
+ Chương trình rút thăm trúng thưởng các phần quà giá trị
+ Tư vấn chương trình, và tiếp nhận đăng ký lịch kiểm tra đầu vào Toán

Các chương trình khác tại lễ hội:
+ Tiết mục văn nghệ, ảo thuật, xiếc
+ Khám răng miễn phí
+ Trò chơi dân gian, trò chơi ngoài trời có phần thưởng, thi chụp ảnh, chụp hình kỷ niệm với nhân vật hoạt hình
+ Phá cỗ trung thu, nhận quà trung thu

----------


## quynhmy84

Chủ thớt ơi, còn 1 địa điểm là KVC Giải Trí Thỏ Trắng - 875 CMT8, P.15, Q.10 nữa đó.


Vào lúc 18h00 đến 20h30 ngày 29/09/2012 này sẽ có chương trình ca nhạc "Đêm hội trăng rằm" với sự xuất hiện của chị Hằng - DV Thanh Thúy, Chú cuội - DV Lê Văn Anh, cùng nhóm Mắt Ngọc, ..... Đây là chương trình hoàn toàn miễn phí do UBND Quận 10 kết hợp với KVC Thỏ Trắng tổ chức để các bé có sân chơi chung và lành mạnh. 

Đặc biệt KVC Thỏ Trắng còn chuẩn bị 1 background chụp hình siêu cute cho các bạn ghé chơi nữa đó. Đảm bảo đến vui chơi các bạn sẽ có nhiều shot hình dễ thương để làm kỷ niệm.

Hi vọng sẽ là điểm đến hấp dẫn cho các bạn trẻ dịp trung thu này.  :Gossip:

----------


## ngoctran215

toàn địa điểm hấp dẫn cho ngày trung thu ^^

----------


## damvanhuong

đẹp quá..toàn chỗ vui.muốn đến quá

----------


## hoacomay665

Rất nhiều địa điểm đến, chỗ nào mình cũng thấy đẹp.

----------


## ThoitrangbegaiYes

*VUI TRUNG THU NHẬN QUÀ CÙNG THỜI TRANG BÉ GÁI YES’S KIDS.*

*Trung Thu là dịp để chúng ta thể hiện tình yêu thương đối với gia đình và bè bạn. Là dịp để gửi tặng những món quà nhỏ nhưng đầy ý nghĩa đến với những người mà chúng ta yêu thương. Là dịp để tình yêu được lan tỏa và truyền từ trái tim đến trái tim. Với ý nghĩa thật tốt đẹp ấy Trung Thu luôn mang đến cho mọi người một cảm giác thật nhẹ nhàng, thanh bình và vô cùng ấm áp.*


 
*Để làm cho Tết Trung Thu năm nay đối với các bé không phải trôi qua một cách lặng lẽ mà sẽ vô cùng đặc biệt và đáng nhớ, YES’S KIDS đã tổ chức một cuộc thi vẽ tranh mang chủ đề “TRUNG THU YÊU THƯƠNG” – Trung thu mang tình yêu thương san sẻ cho tất cả mọi người, để tình yêu ấy sẽ còn mãi trong tâm hồn trẻ thơ.*

*Đây là một chương trình mà YES’S KIDS muốn dành tặng cho các bé nhân dịp Tết Trung Thu. Để tạo một sân chơi cho các bé thể hiện tài năng và óc sáng tạo của mình. Để những người lớn như chúng ta cảm nhận được thật ra Trung Thu trong mắt bé là như thế nào. Để các bé có thể chia sẻ tình yêu đến với tất cả mọi người. Để tình yêu ấy có thể lan xa, lan rộng chạm vào trái tim của tất cả những người biết yêu thương. Cứ mỗi bức tranh mang chủ đề “TRUNG THU YÊU THƯƠNG” của các bé gửi về cho YES’S KIDS các bé sẽ được nhận ngay 1 chiếc lồng đèn xinh xắn để đón một trung thu thật ý nghĩa cùng gia đình.*

 

*Các mẹ hãy giúp thiên thần yêu dấu của mình gửi tranh về các địa chỉ :*

 

*YES’S KIDS TẦNG 2 TTTM MAXIMARK 3/2 -QUẬN 10-TPHCM*

 
*YES’S KIDS TẦNG 1 TTTM MAXIMARK CỘNG HÒA-TÂN BÌNH -TPHCM*

 

*HOTLINE: 0903300059*

*WEBSITE : ThoiTrangBeGaiYes.com*

*Bên cạnh đó những bức tranh mà các bé vẽ sẽ là những món quà tặng thật ý nghĩa mà YES’S KIDS đại diện các bé gửi đến những trẻ em mồ côi, cơ nhỡ được các Sư cô của chùa Từ Ân nuôi nấng, chăm sóc, cùng với những chiếc lồng đèn và quà tặng trung thu thay cho lời chúc “MỘT TRUNG THU AN LÀNH SẼ ĐẾN VỚI TẤT CẢ MỌI NGƯỜI!”*

----------

